# Sidekick!!



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Kitah's "brother" came home today :biggrin: Here's a couple of pics I snapped while driving him up to visit Natty


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

aww a kitty!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have to say, I love the name!!!

Adorable kitty. 
Edit: Oops I thought you were naming him Sidekick (which would be cute!)


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2010)

I love the last picture! He makes a great passenger!


----------

